# TMO - Tomato Technologies



## Singh (22 June 2005)

*TMO (Tomato Technologies Ltd)?*

Is TMO a good buy at the current price(0.465) to buy more and hold or shold i sell those,that i already own.Anybody with information please advice me.


----------



## RichKid (22 June 2005)

*Re: TMO (Tomato Technologies Ltd)?*



			
				Singh said:
			
		

> Is TMO a good buy at the current price(0.465) to buy more and hold or shold i sell those,that i already own.Anybody with information please advice me.




Singh,
Welcome to the forums! Hope you enjoy your time here, but please be aware that only a qualified financial adviser can give financial advice. Also read the ASF 'code of conduct' please before posting further (at the foot of each page). Thanks.
RichKid
Moderator


----------



## Singh (22 June 2005)

*Re: TMO (Tomato Technologies Ltd)?*

Richkid
Thanks for your advice, can i ask for opinion (or not allowed), from next time if i use the word opinion it may suit i think rather than the advice. I read lots of the messages from other members in the forum and to me it seems like when they talk about any particular stock they ask for the opinion from other members.
Thanks for you response.


----------



## RichKid (22 June 2005)

*Re: TMO (Tomato Technologies Ltd)?*



			
				Singh said:
			
		

> Richkid
> Thanks for your advice, can i ask for opinion (or not allowed), from next time if i use the word opinion it may suit i think rather than the advice. I read lots of the messages from other members in the forum and to me it seems like when they talk about any particular stock they ask for the opinion from other members.
> Thanks for you response.




Hi Singh,
I suppose there's nothing wrong with people sharing their personal opinions, but they should not be construed as financial advice. Many have disclaimers in the signatures (as do I), we don't want to get sued. You could start off by explaining why you bought and if there are any other issues you would like to discuss you could provide some details of your reasons and others may respond. Sometimes no one is interested and the thread just dies, the forum code of conduct and the FAQ will provide guidance on how to use these forums.  I noticed Tomato was mentioned in Shares mag or another financial mag sometime ago, maybe you could have a hunt for it, was a month or two ago from memory.


----------



## silence (9 June 2006)

Well, I thought this thread may as well get resurrected.

I have been watching this stock for more than 6 months, seeing a (false) rounding bottom, I believe the reason it was false is because the volume did not spike as high as the Feb06 spike. Now we see a continued trend channel in the downward direction.

Sellers seem to have started panicing slightly, with a drop from yesterday's close of 0.21 to 0.19 so far today.
The company still pays a dividend, etc so I don't see any reason for it to go down the gurgler, but looking back in time the current price is obviously very low. 

So I'll be looking out for the trend to reverse...it's just a matter of when.
The company has a new director who was appointed not long ago.







And yeah my analysis is fairly primitive but I'm quite new to it. I'm teaching myself from Edwards and Magee's "Technical Analysis of Stock Trends". A very old book but one of the best I've seen so far.


----------



## StockyBailx (10 June 2006)

Thanx for breaking your silence, I also know TMO to be the owner of the Star Trader Software. Glad there may be a turning point. If I purchase 1000 shares I will be entitled to sum free data. May be a good thing, don't you think?


----------



## silence (20 June 2006)

Still not looking good for the share price now, only tiny buy orders between 0.165-0.18 so it may well fall to .165 in the short term at least. I think this one is in for a long rounding bottom / saucer formation.


----------



## Odysseus (20 June 2006)

I had this ages ago and made good money on it at the time, but sold it as soon as it went down, for it was to my mind clearly just another IT trading stock. They sell very expensive software, from what I remember, and had obviously had a good run with it, but I presume they became less successful at finding new people to flog it too. In my own humble opinion I feel well rid of it, but I may be completely wrong in my assessment, and wish any other buyer good luck.


----------



## silence (6 July 2006)

Ok I recently bought in after it bounced off the bottom at 0.145 or so, now this evening we have a nice announcement:




> STRATEGIC AGREEMENT WITH ASSOCIATED EQUITIES PTY LTD
> In accordance with previous announcements of intended marketing innovations, the
> Company makes the following announcements.
> Today, TOMATO’s subsidiary and marketing arm (MCI Technologies Pty Ltd) entered
> ...





Could be worth selling tomorrow, I'll have to see how it goes. I have a price target in mind but I'm not sure how the market will take the announcement after the constant downwards slide in the price.


----------



## Ken (14 November 2006)

tmo...

i think its just kicking into some serious upward movement.

yielding stocks are tuff to find.  8% yield. 

opinions?

its not mining but worth a look i think


----------



## ROE (31 January 2007)

I'm still game and pick up for 0.25 cents.
It has no debt on its hard and ROE and ROC looks good and forecast earning looks ok too.


----------



## So_Cynical (27 March 2010)

Tomato Technologies had a name and code change in mid 2007 and became AAS - Asian Pacific Ltd...it didn't help them, the SP continued to crash and they haven't traded since Mar 08, last traded at 0.022

Were you still holding at the end ROE???


----------



## ROE (27 March 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> Tomato Technologies had a name and code change in mid 2007 and became AAS - Asian Pacific Ltd...it didn't help them, the SP continued to crash and they haven't traded since Mar 08, last traded at 0.022
> 
> Were you still holding at the end ROE???




nope those was the day of foolish game and aimlessly buying stock  
lot more discipline these days.... Once I discovered value investing

and its discipline I cut ties with all stocks that no longer past the test or doesn't offer quality...make money or losing money I face the brutal facts and let them all go...Luckily I didn't lose much all up I lost about 20K.

So that the mistake I love to make...enough damage to wake me up
but not enough to cripple me to continue to invest and soldier on

the result has been remarkable since    Many stocks has since return far more than 20K lost in the time of un-discipline.

The more I learn about value investing the more I realise how stupid I was at the time... Got no one to blame but me...

Man can only learn 2 ways: by making his own mistakes or learning mistakes other made


----------



## AussiePaul72 (28 March 2010)

ROE said:


> nope those was the day of foolish game and aimlessly buying stock
> lot more discipline these days.... Once I discovered value investing
> 
> and its discipline I cut ties with all stocks that no longer past the test or doesn't offer quality...make money or losing money I face the brutal facts and let them all go...Luckily I didn't lose much all up I lost about 20K.
> ...




I have a very similar story ROE ...... was the first stock i owned when i started to get into shares seriously back in 2007. Came across them through purchasing some software from them and that was the only reason i purchased shares. I was very inexperienced and naive at the time and have learnt sooooo much since that time. I lost my whole holding but wasn't a huge outlay at about 3K if i recall correctly. Anyway, as long as you learn from your mistakes and use the experience to improve your strategy going forward ...... its all good!


----------



## Whiskers (28 March 2010)

AussiePaul72 said:


> I have a very similar story ROE ...... was the first stock i owned when i started to get into shares seriously back in 2007. *Came across them through purchasing some software from them and that was the only reason i purchased shares.* I was very inexperienced and naive at the time and have learnt sooooo much since that time. I lost my whole holding but wasn't a huge outlay at about 3K if i recall correctly. Anyway, as long as you learn from your mistakes and use the experience to improve your strategy going forward ...... its all good!




You're not alone, I know people who were enticed into buying the software and TMO shares as well. 

I never bought either. Not my investment/trading style or prefered market sector.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 March 2010)

ROE said:


> nope those was the day of foolish game and aimlessly buying stock
> lot more discipline these days.... Once I discovered value investing
> 
> Man can only learn 2 ways: by making his own mistakes or learning mistakes other made







AussiePaul72 said:


> I have a very similar story ROE ...... was the first stock i owned when i started to get into shares seriously back in 2007. Came across them through purchasing some software from them and that was the only reason i purchased shares. I was very inexperienced and naive at the time and have learnt sooooo much since that time.Anyway, as long as you learn from your mistakes and use the experience to improve your strategy going forward ...... its all good!




I made some mistakes back in 2007, i vaguely remember looking at TMO :dunno: the bulk of my non CTO mistakes came as the market fell in 08...i like having a plan now and feel ive also learn alot to...i think its really easy to make mistakes at the top of the market 07, looking for value that's not really there.


----------

